# [Boot] Démarrage Windows XP impossible avec Gentoo et Grub

## sun_cracker

Bonjour Ã  tous,

j'ai installÃ© Gentoo (sur un disque avec Windows XP dÃ©jÃ  prÃ©sent) avec le "command line installer" (livecd version pour AMD64) , tout s'est bien passÃ©.... Enfin presque !

Lors du redÃ©marrage j'ai le choix entre Windows Xp et Gentoo. 

Grub dÃ©marre correctement

Si je choisis Gentoo , OK, Gentoo dÃ©marre

Si je choisis Windows P1 ,  plus rien ne se passe !! Je suis perdu ! Surtout que j'ai des donnÃ©es importantes sur mon disque.

Je suis un sinistre crÃ©tin, j'aurais du faire un backup   :Sad: 

Je possÃ¨de un seul disque dur et j'ai partitionnÃ© comme indiquÃ© ci dessous :

                            start           end      Blocks  

/dev/sda1                1             3187      25598128+     HPFS/NTFS (20 Go)

Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary

/dev/sda2               3188         3200     1044227+    83 Linux (/boot) (100 Mo)

/dev/sda3               3201         3265     522112+      82 Linux Swap /Solaris (512 Mo)

/dev/sda4               3266         30401   217969920   83 Linux (/) (reste du disque +-230Go)

J'ai essayÃ© de dÃ©marrer le cd d'installation de Windows XP mais ,oh stupeur, il m'indique "Setup is determining your hardware.." qqch comme cela et puis plus rien ne se passe !!

J'ai donc du dÃ©branchÃ© mon connecteur Sata de mon disque (et le rebrancher aprÃ¨s dÃ©marrage) et lÃ  le cd d'installation dÃ©marre (ouf!)

J'ai essayÃ© : fixmbr \device\harddisk0\partition1 et fixboot c: (en console de rÃ©cupÃ©ration)

Il me dit effectivement que mon mbr est corrompu jusqu'Ã  la moelle et qu'il va le fixer.

AprÃ¨s redÃ©marrage rien n'y fait, impossible de booter Windows. hmm

Si qqn pouvait m'aider ce serait sympa  :Smile: 

Merci beaucoup !

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ma config :

Amd Athlon 64x2 3800+ (socket 939)

1 disque dur Samsung spinpoint 250 Go Sata2

2 x 1 Go ram ddr PC3200 LDLCLast edited by sun_cracker on Wed Apr 18, 2007 1:01 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## davidou2a

Pourais tu mettre le titre du sujet en conformité???

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-69179.html

Ensuite pourrais tu montrer au cas ou ton grub.conf merçi

 *Quote:*   

> # Les lignes suivantes servent à  démarrer un systeme Windows.
> 
> # Dans cet exemple, Windows est installé dans /dev/hda6.
> 
> title=Windows XP
> ...

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=10

tu t'es bien basé sur ça pour ta config grub au moins?

----------

## d2_racing

Est-tu en train de dire que même avec fixmbr ton Windows ne redémarre plus ?

Si c'est le cas, Grub est effacé quand tu fait fixmbr, alors il doit y avoir quelque chose sur ta partition Windows.

Peux-tu poster fdisk -l s.v.p.  :Smile: 

----------

## sun_cracker

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> Pourais tu mettre le titre du sujet en conformité???
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-69179.html 

 

Voilà qui est fait   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> .Ensuite pourrais tu montrer au cas ou ton grub.conf

 

Voici la partie "Windows"  de mon Grub :

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

 *Quote:*   

> .tu t'es bien basé sur ça pour ta config grub au moins?

 

En fait lors de l'installation de Gentoo (Via le "command line installer"), il m'a juste demandé s'il devait installer un bootloader et j'ai coché Grub.

Cela s'est fait automatiquement. Grub démarre  et j'ai le choix entre Windows et Gentoo. Gentoo démarre lorsque je le sélectionne.

----------

## davidou2a

 *sun_cracker wrote:*   

> En fait lors de l'installation de Gentoo (Via le "command line installer"), il m'a juste demandé s'il devait installer un bootloader et j'ai coché Grub.
> 
> Cela s'est fait automatiquement. Grub démarre  et j'ai le choix entre Windows et Gentoo. Gentoo démarre lorsque je le sélectionne.

 

Cocher??? j'ai jamais du cocher quoi que ce soit a mon install... a mon avis t as fait fausse route quelque part, as tu bien suivi le handbook ci dessous ? 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml

tu devrais plutot utilisier le LIVECD MINIMAL c'est la seule methode d installation fiable et ou en plus on en apprends beaucoup

Live cd : => http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo/releases/amd64/2006.1/installcd/

Ensuite postes ton fstab autant ton grub.conf ne coincide pas avec...

PS : Ton titre est toujours pas conforme

Synaxe :

[THEME] Description

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## deja_pris

Est-ce que tu as un bootflag assigné à ta partition windows ?

----------

## George Abitbol

 :Shocked: 

le "command line installer" m'a l'air d'être l'installeur graphique à base de clics...

c'est bien choisi comme nom :p

----------

## davidou2a

 *George Abitbol wrote:*   

> 
> 
> le "command line installer" m'a l'air d'être l'installeur graphique à base de clics...
> 
> c'est bien choisi comme nom :p

 

Ouais c'est mon intuition aussi  :Smile: 

----------

## deja_pris

Ba oui, y'avait eu plein (plein plein) (plein) de posts doublons à l'epoque où il etait sorti, parce que ca marchait mal (clavier us non modifiable etc...).

Y'avait même eu un post it pour dire que c'etait de la m***e il me semble...

----------

## sebtx

Salut,

as-tu bien redimensionné ta partition win ou as-tu recréé des partitions ?

Moi je pense que tu as dû recréer des partitions, et l'ancienne a dû être effacée. Et ta nouvelle partition ne doit ptète pas être formatée, d'où le plantage du CD de win.

Essayes de monter ta partition NTFS à partir de Gentoo pour voir si tu vois les données de win.

----------

## Oneiroi

si tu veux partionner ton disque, je te conseil  GParted( http://www.framasoft.net/article4368.html ), mais aprés si le problem ne vien pas d'ici.........

----------

## sun_cracker

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Est-tu en train de dire que même avec fixmbr ton Windows ne redémarre plus ? 

 

Effectivement c'est la merde   :Crying or Very sad:  !!

En plus quand j'ai lancé le cd d'installation de Windows pour essayer d'utiliser la console de réparation, cela bloquait !! 

Le pc s'arretait après avoir lu qques secteurs sur le cd sans aucun message !!

J'ai du carrément débranché mon connecteur sata du disque et seulement après booter avec le cd de windows 

(ensuite j'ai remis en douce le connecteur sata et la j'ai pu démarrer la console !)

J'ai finalement exécuté Diskpart dans la console de réparation Windows et j'ai viré les partitions Linux.

Ensuite Windows a redémarré. Alléluia !!

J'ai comme l'impression que les partitions créent avec le livecd de Gentoo ont un peu merdé ?

----------

## sun_cracker

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cocher??? j'ai jamais du cocher quoi que ce soit a mon install... a mon avis t as fait fausse route quelque part, as tu bien suivi le handbook ci dessous ? 
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml
> ...

 

Non je n'ai pas utilisé le cd minimum.

J'ai utilisé le Livecd complet et je suis arrivé automatiquement dans un environnement X ensuite j'ai cliqué sur une icône "Dialog based installer", 

(il y avait une autre icône "GTK+ based installer").

Ensuite Gentoo m'a posé plusieurs questions la première étant concernant le partionnement,.... finalement tout s'est installé et cela a redémarré.

J'ai pu lancé Gentoo sans problème par la suite (via Grub) , mais le gros problème que j'avais étais que Windows ne démarrait plus !

----------

## sun_cracker

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

>  *George Abitbol wrote:*   
> 
> le "command line installer" m'a l'air d'ï¿½tre l'installeur graphique ï¿½ base de clics...
> 
> c'est bien choisi comme nom :p 
> ...

 

Oui je confirme que cela s'appele "Dialog based installer" mais que cela ressemble plus Ã  un mode graphiqe   :Shocked: 

Voici ce que j'ai utilisÃ© :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/2006.1/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=4

----------

## sun_cracker

 *sebtx wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> as-tu bien redimensionnï¿½ ta partition win ou as-tu recrï¿½ï¿½ des partitions ?

 

J'avais une partition NTFS de 20 Go, le reste n'Ã©tait pas partitionnÃ©.

Lors de l'installation Gentoo m'a lancÃ© une fenÃªtre afin que je crÃ©e mes partitions pour lui.

J'en ai crÃ©e 3 (sans toucher Ã  celle de XP),.

----------

## _droop_

Salut,

Tu as essayé de monter ta partition /dev/sda1 sous gentoo pour voir si elle avait l'air correct ? (Avec le driver ntfs du noyau ou mieu ntfs-3g, monte la partition en lecture seule pour être tranquille)

----------

